
Russia accuses Google Maps of ‘topographical cretinism’ - stanleydrew
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2016/07/29/russia-accuses-google-maps-of-topographical-cretinism/
======
davidf18
Interestingly, Google displays different maps to different countries.

~~~
kyriakos
google tries to please the population of each country by displaying different
names for disputed land depending where its being accessed. e.g. Northern
Cyprus is labeled TRNC when viewed from Turkey but when viewed from the rest
of the world its not. its their way to maximize their userbase I guess.

~~~
davidf18
Well, at the article suggested/stated also, they don't really want to get
countries angry, esp. Russia not _just because_ but for business reasons:
Russia can find a way to punish Google financially.

------
baybal2
That was a bad move, now they will be even more daring

